# Hey Iron Magazine



## chadlowrey (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey everybody.  Glad to be a part of the forum.  I've been working out for 3 years and just started taking some Methastadrol.  Tomorrow is my second week.  First week, I felt kinda lethargic and tired.  I did however notice my intensity went up in the gym and I had more motivation to work out.  Maybe that motivation was from the thought of taking Methastadrol or it could be a physical side effect.  I'll let you know my progress.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*chadlowrey* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------

